# Hurricane mkIID desert tank busters



## stug3 (Nov 11, 2012)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ix5xN8hlGLo_

Film is pretty dark, but nice footage of the guns being serviced.


----------



## stug3 (Nov 19, 2012)

A Hawker Hurricane Mark IID of No. 6 Squadron RAF gives a demonstration of the firepower of its Vickers 40mm Type S anti-tank guns against derelict German tanks in the North African desert.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2012)

Cool find! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## aurora-7 (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow, that was great. I'm just getting ready to start my old Monogram MkII Hurricane kit as tank buster and this is great motivator.


----------

